# Fenomeno??



## GARFEL (4 Out 2016 às 15:23)

Acho que ja li algo sobre isto....alguem pode explicar por favor aquele reflexo a direita no ceu ???
Obrigado
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu LG-D855 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (4 Out 2016 às 15:31)

GARFEL disse:


> Acho que ja li algo sobre isto....alguem pode explicar por favor aquele reflexo a direita no ceu ???
> Obrigado
> 
> 
> ...


Penso que seja um Sundog


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2016 às 15:18)

Correcto. É mesmo um sundog: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs

Têm sido comuns nos últimos dias com a presença de cirros no céu.


----------

